# Do you really wear them



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes--when Im cold!


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, I wear mine. In the winter I will put one over my dress coat to keep my shoulders warm. Any other time of the year I at least take them when we go out to eat. Air conditioning can be brutal.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

not for me..........


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I wore one last summer to a wedding reception. It wasn't handknit but was a lace one purchased for me by my daughters.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

My sister is now 73 and I am six years younger. She lives in the W Cape in South Africa and we were discussing the wedding of one of our nieces that she went to. She said thank goodness she had her shawl with her, and my reply was that I had no idea that she even had one. She says she loves her shawls, especially in the winter. I had no idea, but have decided I will knit one for her, I have the yarn and want to do the Wingspan, but just can't scrape up the courage to get started! I might end up just doing the lace one, with the one row y/o's! Watch this space, lol !!!


----------



## mysteeqi (May 17, 2013)

Wear them all the time..as extra layer in winter and to ward off the British chill in spring/summer.
And as Casey1952 pointed out the aircon is a killer!
Shawl is a garment which is routinley worn with Indian/eastern outfits
Most Asian ladies will have a collection in a range of colours to match the outfits


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, anytime and anywhere whenever I'm feeling a tad cool, but not cold enough to warrant a sweater or coat. That includes going to sleep in bed with a shawl wrapped around me over my pj's.


----------



## GenevaR (May 16, 2012)

Northern Climates are unpredictable, so I always carry a shawl, or wear a vest over my blouse. I also sell a lot of them at craft fairs.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with Jessica-Jean, they are just great to keep around to wrap up in with the pj's on while I'm watching tv.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

What pattern do you make to sell at craft fairs? I have been thinking about making some for the fairs I go to.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I wear mine or carry it with me about 99% of the time. Stores, movies, outdoors gets chilly around here, and it's nice to have it with me, rather than a ratty old jacket. I didn't think I would wear one either, but once I found a pattern that I really liked, and made it up, I surprised even those people who know me only too well, kinda dresses up even the oldest jeans.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes I do. :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes! My favorite thing to knit and so very warm in the winter and as Casey1952 said - they are portable in your handbag and so great when you are seated under an air conditioning vent while eating out or even when the days are warm and the evenings are cool. Love them and one more beautiful pattern 
than the next!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love to wear a shawl.... I have some that I like with jeans and some that are great with summer dresses.... Air conditioning in the summer, sitting in my chair when watching TV and knitting (since H an I don't have the same body thermostats. Some of the little ones are really just like scarves for color and style, but I love to have a big one to wrap up in and like to use different
shawl pins.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Shawls are great! You can throw one over the back of your couch as a decoration, use it almost as an afghan while watching TV of otherwise sitting on the couch. No matter where I live, the back of the chair I use most of the time always has one on it because I use them often.

Sitting there, it's also convenient to grab on your way out so that you have one with you if you go to the movies or a restaurant in the summer.

In the Winter, a lace shawl makes a great substitute for a scarf. You can wrap it so that it almost looks like a cowl, and it will stay put under your coat, not unwind like a scarf. And when you get where you're going, if it's a little chilly, you have it to keep warm.

Back when I had a car, I always kept one in the car for those occasions or to use as a laprobe when I got in a chilly car in the Winter.

The one that was on the back of my chair was given to a friend who was going into the hospital for surgery, and I'm currently knitting a non-lace one out of some yarn that feels like T-shirt material to replace it. My daughter was in the hospital, briefly, and I brought her a shawl. She thanked me afterward and said she would have frozen to death without it. I'v had to go to the emergency room a few times, and won't go anymore without a shawl or a blanket or comforter. It's always too cold there!

And one of the fun things about going to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival is watching the parade of shawls (unless it's REALLY warm).

To answer your question: Yes, I use my shawls.


----------



## Ginialea (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, I have made my first shawl and am completely hooked. I carry it with me all the time (am I showing off or cold?  ). I live in the desert and the nights can be chilly and the A/C is bad news for me. I'm making another one so I have a chose of color in my shawls. LOL


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yes, I have fancy ones for the more formal affairs. I have one I call my "bed shawl", for when I am reading in bed or sitting in the recliner. I have a casual, neutral color one I keep in the car.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, anytime and anywhere whenever I'm feeling a tad cool, but not cold enough to warrant a sweater or coat. That includes going to sleep in bed with a shawl wrapped around me over my pj's.


Me too
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I wear mine all the time too--every single day in the winter/fall/early spring. I get too hot with most sweaters, so a nice shawl tossed around my shoulders is just the thing to keep the chill off. I rarely wear anything but casual clothes, so I even wear my fancy lace weight shawls with jeans and a t-shirt. When I put on my coat to go outside, the same garment that kept the chill off inside can be tossed around my neck as a warm scarf. They are considered very stylish these days... you just have to get over the "old lady" shawl thing!

And don't even get me started on the joys of knitting them! I don't knit anything else but the occasional dishcloth. Heck, I like knitting them so much I quit my real job and now I design them full time.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

And if you manage 6 - 8 feet of shawl/scarf/wrap...you will not need to put on a long dress or pants. I have had to take the woven shawl I have OFF when the outside air is above 65 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldn't think of leaving on a cruise without one. I find cruise ships very chilly. Always wear one at dinner and at the stage performances at sea.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


I feel as you do. They are very nice, some so beautifully worked, but I'd rather spend my knitting on sweater, maybe even get back to knitting socks or hats.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I try to... but we live in the South. In the winter you can always bunch it up and wear it around your neck like a scarf. That's how my daughter wears them. The ends fan out and you see pretty lace.

Whether I ever wear them or not, I enjoy making them so much that I won't ever give it up!


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I wouldn't think of leaving on a cruise without one. I find cruise ships very chilly. Always wear one at dinner and at the stage performances at sea.


This old gal isn't booking any cruises!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I actually made one out of fleece and wore it last fall and winter when we were travelling. It didn't require any special treatment, and the dog wouldn't mess it up if he slept on it. At home I have a huge one I wear ALL the time. It hangs to the floor at the back (and I am 5'6") and is big enough to cross at the front and then tie behind my large body. I love it.

I have one that was specifically made to go with a lovely sleeveless dress I have, but I don't like anything sleeveless.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Yes! My favorite thing to knit and so very warm in the winter and as Casey1952 said - they are portable in your handbag and so great when you are seated under an air conditioning vent while eating out or even when the days are warm and the evenings are cool. Love them and one more beautiful pattern
> than the next!


Amen.
:-D


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok you have convinced me! I am going to knit a shawl! A simple pattern.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

I wear mine and so do my friends and family that I make them for.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

yes..I work in a call centre where the air conditioning is always on. also I always have one at my place of worship, where it is usually cool. and one lies around at home when I feel a chill.


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

I think they are a very practical but stylish garment. I always have a pashmina with me to keep out the chill and that can be on a summer's evening here! My next project is a lace shawl. You don't necessarily wear them like the elderly did years ago. They can be worn as a pashmina and dressed up with ethnic jewellery as our Asian sisters have for many, many years


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I wear them all the time. They are easy to carry and to slip on when the AC gets to be too much.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

I want to knit one to wear when I read in bed


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I love my shawls. I don't see many being worn but, when I wear mine, I get lots of compliments and have even picked up some commissions. I'm never without one and I live in Florida.


----------



## kksmunchkin (Mar 24, 2011)

I knit lace shawls and I wear them lots and everywhere....and in various ways. I have large, fine lace shawls that I wear when I go out to dinner...or sometimes I bunch them up and wear them more casual. I have many many shawlettes or triangular scarves made with dye-version bamboo or merino wool blends, and I wear them with everything and to go everywhere. I especially love these because they can either keep my shoulders and/or my neck warm. I can never have enough lace shawls!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Love my shawl for its extra layer over my shoulders and 'into' my neck!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Love my shawl for its extra layer over my shoulders and 'into' my neck!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't make them for I wouldn't wear them and I don't know anyone that would.

After reading all your testimonials, maybe I should start! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Reyna said:


> My sister is now 73 and I am six years younger. She lives in the W Cape in South Africa and we were discussing the wedding of one of our nieces that she went to. She said thank goodness she had her shawl with her, and my reply was that I had no idea that she even had one. She says she loves her shawls, especially in the winter. I had no idea, but have decided I will knit one for her, I have the yarn and want to do the Wingspan, but just can't scrape up the courage to get started! I might end up just doing the lace one, with the one row y/o's! Watch this space, lol !!!


Honestly Reyna, they are so easy and I am not one for complicated patterns, no concentration! I am on my second one now and I can knit it while watching TV! Go on, take the plunge and just follow the directions as they are printed, enjoy!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Reyna said:


> ... I have the yarn and want to do the Wingspan, but just can't scrape up the courage to get started! I might end up just doing the lace one, with the one row y/o's! Watch this space, lol !!!


My friend made me 4 tri-loom shawls which I wear all the time - in fact, they all wind up in my car - so friends wind up wearing them, too!

I made my daughter a Trellis shawl, which she loves wearing!!

Wingspan -- I want to make that, too. But haven't - yet.

Then I saw Wingspan with each section done in lacy patterns and want to do that one! But haven't - yet.

I'm on a roll. ;-)


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

The baby you are holding looks a lot like my new grandson, Trent.He weighed 10#8oz on March 10, 2013 and is now up to about 15 lbs just on breastfeeding. My daughter is a nutritionist for a health company here in Michigan; she ate very well during the pregnancy. 

How did your sister end up in South Africa? I have an older sister in California for whom I knit/no I knit it for the fair then later sent it to her to get it out of the house... a black triangular eyelash yarn shawl. I think she did not really like it, color wrong for her in her seventies, she was nice about it though.


----------



## mothermystic (May 6, 2013)

What's a free, quick, and easy pattern? I'm thinking for presents for my girl friends for Christmas, and I would like to make a few of them. So, with all the other wip's, I wouldn't want some thing to complicated time wise. Of course, it would be nice if it looked "complicated".


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Yep, I wear mine, thicker shawls wrapped around my shoulders with or without my coat in the winter, lace shawls in the summer. A mini shawlete draped over my shoulder just for show when I want to show it off. Made a beautiful lace shawl for my daughter who's 15 she wore it on her shoulders at a wedding recently


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shawlettes for me and for gifts. So versatile.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm wearing one now at the computer and eating my lunch; it saves putting on any heating on a cooler day.


----------



## house_kitty (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, I wear them year round. Even though I live in coastal Virginia, I work in a hospital and it's COLD in my office. I also wear one to watch TV, embroider, crochet, sleep, etc. Great item to have in the car, too (along with my fuzzy blanket!)


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Just start with casting on 3 stitches (knitting) on about size 10 1/2 US needles, long circular type needles to be able to hold all the stitches in the long run. Knit every row throughout. At end of every row, add on 1 stitch and leave along tail hanging , about 6 inches or longer. With long tail left again, cast on next type of yarn, switching often though need not be all the time. Several rows can be in 1 yarn and 1 color, for stripes going horizontally along the shawl (if large) or prayer scarf or drapey neck scarf, to look glamorous with fancy yarns. Great way to use up yarns and to conceal ugly ones by overpowering with prettier ones.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Last night I attended my step-granddaughter's 8th grade graduation/promotion. I was surprised at the number of these 14 year old girls who were wearing either strapless or spaghetti strap dresses and then had lace shrugs and shawls to cover their shoulders even though the temp was close to 80. I knew shrugs were quite popular, but didn't realize that shawls are also popular with this age group. I guess that the new lace, more fashionable looking shawls that we are making today are more "HIP" for the under 50 crowd to feel comfortable wearing.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, you are eating lunch already? Kids are streaming past here on sidewalk with baloons onviously excited about the last day of school for summer break. Maybe they have a field trip, little kids.


----------



## sharbeary (Feb 6, 2012)

I have one that fits in my purse that I always take on an airplane. Wouldn't travel without it!


----------



## swhitson (May 30, 2013)

You don't see many shawls in the deep south. I would probably get funny looks if I wear one. I'm thinking about making myself one anyway. See what kind of comments I would get


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Yes, I wear mine. When you go from 100 degree heat in the summer to 70 degree or less in some restaurants and stores I have my shawl in a ziplock in my purse, pull it out and keep the shivers away!


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I actually made one out of fleece and wore it last fall and winter when we were travelling. It didn't require any special treatment, and the dog wouldn't mess it up if he slept on it. At home I have a huge one I wear ALL the time. It hangs to the floor at the back (and I am 5'6") and is big enough to cross at the front and then tie behind my large body. I love it.
> 
> I have one that was specifically made to go with a lovely sleeveless dress I have, but I don't like anything sleeveless.


The huge shawl you describe is something I'm after. Any idea where I can get a pattern?


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

I do not have a knitted shawl. I have made quite a few for friends. I have received several woven shawls as gifts from friends and family. I love them and wear them quite regularly. I would love to have the time to knit one for myself. Right now I am making a prayer shawl for a friend I have inadvertently offended.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


I love shawls and the bigger the better. Never go anywhere without one. I am 70 now and my first shawl (which I still have is 41 years old. Thank you Red Heart Yarn. I have many styles and colors. Better than a sweater when chilly. I always got a lot of looks when I wear them but always compliments or questions did you make it or do you have a pattern to share As someone already said, great over your PJs and robe in the morning or watching TV. Great to snuggle with kids or critters, (my Chihuahua burrows under mine when I am sitting) Great for kids to play dress up A wonderful place for a shy child to dive under in strange surrounding and hold onto the tail of when afraid of getting separated in a crowd. Can shade a sleeping baby while traveling in the car. Wonderful for those late night feeding. Easy to grab for a dash to the mailbox or trash or walking the dog (why do they linger when it is cold)?. Can cover your head in a storm. Prayer shawls show love and support. Beautiful when draped on a sofa or chair. Anyone who loves shawls know they have many uses. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

They are easier to put on/take off than a sweater during hot flashes.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Shawls are really handy while going though"The Change" One minute cold, the next perspiring, I learnt to wear a shawl( easy to shrug off) and to carry a Folding fan, often used both within a few minutes.I have a shawl when I'm out and about,warm in the car or in the shops cold when outside. saves taking a sweater on and off. Still raising courage to start lace.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, always carry one with me, handy for cool evenings in our unpredictable British weather!!!, I even leave a couple at my d/inlaws house for when I visit every Saturday, and if we sit in the garden after dinner and it turns cool we slip one round our shoulders :thumbup:


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

It's ok ladies; they aren't hot flushes, they're power surges!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

swhitson said:


> You don't see many shawls in the deep south. I would probably get funny looks if I wear one. I'm thinking about making myself one anyway. See what kind of comments I would get


I am in NC and have also lived in NJ, PA, TX. I always wear my shawls. I don't care who looks. I have always gotten a good response. Be confident. You only have to please yourself.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes I wear a shawl when ever it is not to hot for one.
Everytime I wear one someone comes up to me and tells me how much they like it. Would I please knit them one. They are willing to pay $30 for it. I tell tell them in a nice way you forgot a zero after the $30.


----------



## jkpiwonski (Nov 16, 2012)

wingspan is easy. I made the small one(scarf) and enjoyed doing it so much I made 2 more scarf size


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm from Queensland, which has a sub tropical climate in my area, and I wear my shawls! I love them, and as it's never quite cold enough to need heavy winter coats, etc, I just take a shawl with me to use over my lightweight clothing. Perfect!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


I love to wear mine! In the house to keep the draft off my shoulders and back when I'm on the computer in the winter time; in the summer evenings when I have tank-tops or short sleeves, but it is too warm for a sweater; when I go out to a fancy restaurant that is overly air conditioned or under heated; as a fashion accessory/statement when dressed up...

I use mine a lot!!  I have some that are fancier, some plain, for whatever the occasion!


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

Even in Australia I wear a shawl often. Draped around the shoulders or scrunched at the neckline as a scarf.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I have now completed three easy shawls, and am considering a more complicated one...I use one in the house when its a bit cool, the others I intend to sell at the next craft fair I go to. I had to pop out to the shop the other evening, and decided to use my shawl instead of putting on a cardi or sweater. While it was admired by the staff, security guard and some customers, a group of young boys were not so nice about it, but they were boys, so what would they know....


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

I will wear mine as a scarf around my neck and I have worn it as a shawl in the movie theater and at a restaurant. I love it. Plus they're so much fun to knit. I will make these instead of a scarf any day.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

DorisAnn said:


> I love shawls and the bigger the better. Never go anywhere without one. I am 70 now and my first shawl (which I still have is 41 years old. Thank you Red Heart Yarn. I have many styles and colors. Better than a sweater when chilly. I always got a lot of looks when I wear them but always compliments or questions did you make it or do you have a pattern to share As someone already said, great over your PJs and robe in the morning or watching TV. Great to snuggle with kids or critters, (my Chihuahua burrows under mine when I am sitting) Great for kids to play dress up A wonderful place for a shy child to dive under in strange surrounding and hold onto the tail of when afraid of getting separated in a crowd. Can shade a sleeping baby while traveling in the car. Wonderful for those late night feeding. Easy to grab for a dash to the mailbox or trash or walking the dog (why do they linger when it is cold)?. Can cover your head in a storm. Prayer shawls show love and support. Beautiful when draped on a sofa or chair. Anyone who loves shawls know they have many uses. Try it, you'll like it.


 Couldn't have said it better myself, the uses are endless-- Jan
:thumbup:


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


You must be from the U.K


----------



## lrn2sew (Jun 11, 2013)

I love the lighter weight shawlettes. They roll up small and fit in your purse or tote. I take them to church, concerts, the movies, just about anywhere. They are just right for taking the chill off.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


Oh course I wear them! Dress and casual. Also take them along in the car to flip over me if I get chilled in both winter and summer. Air conditioning is a good reason to have a shawl along to flip over your shoulders where the ac is up to arctic. Early mornings/evenings at home sometimes need a bit of snuggly. And of course I love to show my work off at Church and other dressy places. As someone said at church this last Sunday, "Eve, You always dress differently and I Love it!" I had on a pashmina shawl, more to hide the bra that showed over the low back neckline on the dress I wanted to wear. It was cool enough to wear the dress and shawl. Several of the ladies wanted to get one of the shawls which was actually a shawl I bought from one of our Missionary people a month or so ago when they were our feature speaker. Most have something to purchase to help support their ministries. This lady had shawls, bags and jewelry.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

My vote goes with the "yeses." I have one I made quite a few years ago and I wear it a lot. Now I am starting to wear the lovely lace Summer Flies one I recently finished. Makes me feel pretty. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thats a good one ,sounds better than hot flushes.i was in Exeter last saturday ,it was lovely on the cathedral green in the warm sun with a jazz band playing ,it was festival day/week ,many people were selling crafts mainly jewellery & hand made cushions but no knitting


BlueTressym said:


> It's ok ladies; they aren't hot flushes, they're power surges!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes I keep shawl & blanket close at all times. When cool or cold outside and just going to get mail or something, lots better than big coat. In summer after being out/dressing for summer, it's just cold going inside somewhere.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't really wear them, but love knitting them. love doing the wingspan. did my first lace just to see if I could then gave it to a lady that wanted a small one for AC in summer. even tho I don't know her very well, I presented it to her one day and now every time I see her, she comments on how muchshe loves it and uses it. also, someone will come up to me and ask if I'm the person that knitted the shawl for her. that's enough to make me want to do more. my next project the the dreambird. just ordered yarn for it yesterday. can't wait to get started. will probably have to ask for a lot of help for KP friends, tho. happy knitting.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I wear the nicer ones to church and the plainer ones to restaurants that are too cold. Would love to see more people wearing them.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, I take mine with me all the time. The other night my husband and I went to the movies. The air conditioning in the south during the summer is like the North Pole. I grabbed my heavier shawl that I made to keep me warm. So want to make another one a with lace type yarn to take to meetings. 

I thought the same as you, but once you start using them, you won't leave home without one.


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

I live in Southern California and don't even own a coat anymore. I use shawls and ruanas all the time because most of the time, that's all I need.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

DorisAnn said:


> I love shawls and the bigger the better. Never go anywhere without one. I am 70 now and my first shawl (which I still have is 41 years old. Thank you Red Heart Yarn. I have many styles and colors. Better than a sweater when chilly. I always got a lot of looks when I wear them but always compliments or questions did you make it or do you have a pattern to share As someone already said, great over your PJs and robe in the morning or watching TV. Great to snuggle with kids or critters, (my Chihuahua burrows under mine when I am sitting) Great for kids to play dress up A wonderful place for a shy child to dive under in strange surrounding and hold onto the tail of when afraid of getting separated in a crowd. Can shade a sleeping baby while traveling in the car. Wonderful for those late night feeding. Easy to grab for a dash to the mailbox or trash or walking the dog (why do they linger when it is cold)?. Can cover your head in a storm. Prayer shawls show love and support. Beautiful when draped on a sofa or chair. Anyone who loves shawls know they have many uses. Try it, you'll like it.


Well said!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes! Add a colorful shawl to black slacks and top and you've just added a snazzy look. I'm working on one for myself right now because I get so tired of sitting under AC and having cold shoulders.


----------



## majorstitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's an easy free pattern that could be made as small or large as you like using any yarn you have: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boneyard-shawl


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

My DL's father recently passed away and the service was graveside. My DL was never interested in my shawls. I put an extra shaw in my purse. It was very cold and she was not dressed warm enough. I wrapped the shawl around her, she thanked me, and wore it all day. I think it is hers.


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

I am looking for one that I can carry and use. I did make one from knit picks in a great color of purple but not very practical color...could someone send me a picture and a pattern for that wingspan? would be very happy and grateful.....Fran


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

although i have not yet mastered a lace shawl, i made a wingspan, i where it to work, or out for dinner, helps keep the chill off my shoulders, i am still trying to do the dreambird (this is my 5th time trying, wish me luck!)
i can't wait to wear it! i hope it turns out ok!


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes I wear them all the time in the winter and I even made one for my husband to wear while watching TV when he gets too cold with the AC in the summer. He loves it.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

love love love shawls and wear them all the time, lightweight for summer, heavier ones for winter


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I wear one frequently, often as a scarf. So many necklines are too low to suite me and a nice soft shawlette feels totally wonderful on my skin.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have to ask a question back to you.... HOW do you know you will never wear it?

People make comments all the time questioning those that make/wear shawls. I wear what I like, when I like, where I like.... I don't worry about what OTHER people are wearing or what is in style.... I am mature enough to "make my own style choices". 

If you like them, want to make one, wear it! if you don't.. don't.

Personally, I LOVE shawls. I am too "active" to be able to wear a shawl as a shawl, so I wear it as a scarf. If I am going to be sitting at my desk for a bit I tend to get chilly because I have stopped moving.... I have the option to pull it down over my shoulders then.

I have recently found "shawls" that are knitted to be worn as a cowl.

I also, like the others have a "knitting shawl" to put on when it isn't cold enough for a sweater, but I am chilly when sitting. I also have a pair of "knitting socks" for when I am sitting and my feet are cold.

If you think they are pretty and would like to make one.. wear it.... if not, knit socks! LOL


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

DorisAnn said:


> I am in NC and have also lived in NJ, PA, TX. I always wear my shawls. I don't care who looks. I have always gotten a good response. Be confident. You only have to please yourself.


Hello DorisAnn,
You said the most important words "Be confident".
That said everything.
:thumbup:


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Since moving to Florida I have made a closet full of shawls because most places keep the air conditioning 10 degrees lower than is necessary.
I never leave home without one.
Phyllis
PS Most of them are mad of Icelandic Lace weight yarn which is light and airy yet comfortable.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Absolutely! Wear them to church a lot. Also take one along for air conditioning in restaurants, hospitals, etc.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I have made several in different weights and wear them all the time. They're great for when the air conditioning is too cold and keeps drafts off your shoulders nicely. And with all the different colors, weights of yarn and patterns you can make one to go with every outfit! I've really been on a shawl binge lately and can't seem to get enough even after taking a 2 year break from my knitting. Was reading voraciously on my new kindle and now it's almost collecting dust because I can't keep my itchy fingers off my knitting needles. But it keeps me from "noshing" and that helps with the weight. Can't stuff your face when you're knitting


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Ah HA!! I asked the same question a few weeks ago. And I came to the conclusion from the answers I got is that wearing shawls revolves primarily around climate. Where I live (MA) I wear coats/jackets 9 months of the year. The only way I would wear a stole to a concert, church, whatever, would be to carry one to put on once I took my coat off. Not gonna happen! Possibly I could see wearing one on cool summer evenings sitting outside at a party or other function, but that's not my life style, which is the secondary reason for having shawls. And, I just know that I would go nuts keeping it on my shoulders and probably lose it sometime during the wearing.
BUT, I sure wish I knew someone who WOULD wear them because there are beautiful patterns that I'd love to tackle.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


YES - I do wear them....... They are FANTASTIC when going in to 'Air-conditioned' buildings such as Doctor's offices, restaurants, Super Markets, Movie Theatres, etc.....
I live in Florida - and my daughters wear them the same way in the States that they live in......


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I have come to think of shawls as essential splashes of color added to an outfit...a pretty one over an old t-shirt can make you feel special....
julie


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have to ask a question back to you.... HOW do you know you will never wear it?
> 
> People make comments all the time questioning those that make/wear shawls. I wear what I like, when I like, where I like.... I don't worry about what OTHER people are wearing or what is in style.... I am mature enough to "make my own style choices".
> 
> ...


Amy, so love these. I only wish I looked put together with a shawl around my neck. I'm not one for turtle necks so maybe this is the reason. I'm only 5 feet without a neck and I feel like it doesn't add much to me. I seem to loose my shape....and I need all the help I can get.  Probably all in my head and don't put it together just right, but I do so enjoy seeing others wear their shawls this way. Really classy. On the other hand, I wouldn't give up my little wool shawl I made....


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel so elegant in a beautiful shawl. They dress up any outfit, and are great in our cool climate when the sun goes down, even in the summer.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I was also hesitant so I made my first one for my neighbor and dear friend ( who is also a knitter-so appreciates the work and time that goes into things) Thankfully it was an easy pattern and turned out well--she loved it , took the pattern to make for her daughter. I have since made one for my mom and sister. I also made one up for my niece to take to homecoming--it was hit,I might need to take orders for next yr! I am still a sweatshirt kind of gal but one of these days will make one up for me, there are so many types, wouldn't be able to decide right now.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I do, I do shawls and wraps also for my friends and they do wear them. Sometimes it just takes one person and the others will follow. :lol:


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

I regularly wear one and enjoy them. I have a whole wardrobe of them. A student of mine made me one which I wear every morning when its cold. It is a long enough triangle that I can tie the ends at my back. This is my favourite.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


Not my style, and I think they're a bother. I did make a Faroese shawl for my niece when she was on chemo. It was pretty but made for warmth and shaped to stay on shoulders.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MacRae.... I hadn't thought about that. LOL

I am 5'9" and have a long torso... wearing a cowl helps "balance" my height... if that makes sense...

I also have a huge, hideous scar on my neck which I like to hide.... not a self-esteem issue, but when I go out.... people OFTEN ask me about it. I was raised that it is rude to stare/ask. Makes me feel compassionate for those with REAL and obvious handicaps.

Anyhow, I shall take into consideration other's "issues" when knitting these. My BFF is JUST 5 foot tall... I don't think she would enjoy one for the same reason as you.

YES, when she and I go out we DO look like Mutt and Jeff!! lol


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

I love to wear them. Just takes the chill out of the air. It is like wearing a great piece of jewelry! Never fly without one either!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a winter shawl and a few dressier shawls. I wear them as my dress and the season requires. If the designer weighted it properly, the portions which fall forward at the elbows on each side, holds the lighter center back section on your shoulders or off them with no pins or clasps required. Like high heel shoes you need to wear one a time or two to get the hang of it. There are so many ways to wear a well made full sized shawl it is fun.


----------



## gcat (Feb 10, 2011)

Wonderful shoulder and neck protectors just to ward off chill.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

I just went to an outdoor benefit and when the sun went down, it was very chilly. I was wishing I had a shawl with me so now that is on my list to make. I will carry it with me next time.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> The baby you are holding looks a lot like my new grandson, Trent.He weighed 10#8oz on March 10, 2013 and is now up to about 15 lbs just on breastfeeding. My daughter is a nutritionist for a health company here in Michigan; she ate very well during the pregnancy.
> 
> How did your sister end up in South Africa? I have an older sister in California for whom I knit/no I knit it for the fair then later sent it to her to get it out of the house... a black triangular eyelash yarn shawl. I think she did not really like it, color wrong for her in her seventies, she was nice about it though.


Hehehe! I think your question should be, how did you land up in the UK! I am a South African who has lived in the UK for the past 12 years. From all the comments about the Wingspan, it seems you can use any type and colour of yarn to make it. My sister likes neutral colours, so I have bought Angora Gold Batik from Ice Yarns in variegated grey/green/white. Now my fingers are itching to get started!


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I doubt you need pattern, just keep knitting halfway into next year, keep trying it on whenever you pick it up, and hope you have about 36 inch circular needles to work on.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Meyow said:


> Ah HA!! I asked the same question a few weeks ago. And I came to the conclusion from the answers I got is that wearing shawls revolves primarily around climate. Where I live (MA) I wear coats/jackets 9 months of the year. The only way I would wear a stole to a concert, church, whatever, would be to carry one to put on once I took my coat off. Not gonna happen! Possibly I could see wearing one on cool summer evenings sitting outside at a party or other function, but that's not my life style, which is the secondary reason for having shawls. And, I just know that I would go nuts keeping it on my shoulders and probably lose it sometime during the wearing.
> BUT, I sure wish I knew someone who WOULD wear them because there are beautiful patterns that I'd love to tackle.


Here I am again. This topic is so ME I live in shawls and have for many years. A simple shawl pin or a fancy hair pic will keep it in place so you dont have to hang onto it. In cool areas I wear them over my winter coat. I wore them when I lived in PA where it gets plenty cold in the winter and in TX which is plenty hot in the summer, I have given my sister several and they stay in the drawer, she will never wear them. So now I make her afghans. It is a matter of personal choice and courage of your convictions. I am also short, about 5 foot tall but I like huge shawl and I have some stole type shawls that hang almost to the floor. All the more to wrap up in. I fly on my own opinions I dont care what the rest of the world thinks.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Mothermystic: My very first shawl was the "Splendid Triangle" shawl, a free pattern from Lion Brand. It was easy, and there are enough yo's to create a lacy pattern. Fun to do!! I used a "category 4" yarn with size 11 needles instead of the bulky yarn with size 13's the pattern calls for and it came out very nice. And, yes, I use it here in Arizona...keeps me warm in winter and keeps the A/C from chilling me in the summer


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

I have several shawls in various colors and weights that I have knitted or crocheted and love to wear them, whenever.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

You had better get started, would not want to have itchy fingers for too long.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Good for you!!!!!!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I keep one thrown over the back of the couch to throw on when the a/c is too much. My daughter makes and wears her's everywhere! Be a trendsetter! Everyone will want a shawl just like yours.


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

I live in the New York City area. I have never seen anyone wear a shawl so I don't think I would wear one either. But I do think they would be fun to make. Anyone out there from NYC? Do you make shawls?

Also, if you are taking it for the a/c, then you have to carry it with you. Isn't that a nuisance?


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

From what I am reading here, shawls would be good at the likes of concerts and formal occasions. I bet it is an if you make it they will show up type thing. They are fun and relaxing to work on, believe me I have made plenty but never worn one. Donate them to auctions, they sell well.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

meg714 said:


> I live in the New York City area. I have never seen anyone wear a shawl so I don't think I would wear one either. But I do think they would be fun to make. Anyone out there from NYC? Do you make shawls?
> 
> Also, if you are taking it for the a/c, then you have to carry it with you. Isn't that a nuisance?


I hang it over my purse or bag. I put my purse on my shoulder and the shawl over the purse... wrap it around once if necessary and my purse looks pretty "holding" it for me. IF I NEVER wear it that evening, my purse sure looks nicer than if IT was NOT wearing the shawl.

I have also tied a light weight shawl loosely around my waist when wearing jeans only... which is USUALLY what I wear. Looks pretty on and it is THERE if you need it!

They are fun to make and wear ANYWHERE you live! Do you REALLY not wear something just because you have never seen anyone ELSE wearing it? REALLY?! REALLY!? So when you see a new look in the store.... do you wait until you see other people wearing it before you will? I am so stunned. I guess I AM a bit "different".... my friends and family have been telling me that for a long time..... I guess I don't care. lol


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I wear mine all the time--never have a problem getting seated under an air conditioning vent at a restaurant or theater--just proudly wear the shawl. I have made a bunch of lace ones--some beaded--to the point that one lady in my knitting group thinks of a fifties group--Karen and the Shawlettes!

Karen


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

DorisAnn.... someone posted last week that she uses her husband's cuff links to close her sweaters and shawls... thought I would pass that on to you and all here.... such a great idea!!!

I have already "raided" my husband's man box......


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I have several and keep one in the car. Always take one to church in summer, the air conditioning is so cold.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Another good use for shawls is for coverup for new Moms nursing babies. I love knitting cocoons for them too. In the quiet and peacefulness of the night when a new young Mom is up, she is very likely to wear and use something filled with love like a handknit item, to ward off the chill, cover up pajamas and conceal breasfeeding. The cocoons are fun to knit while driving (riding, that is, in a car). Mindless knitting, good for watching t.v., just keep endlessly knitting. Same with tubular hats.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I want to make some of different colors and leave them at my condo in Florida to bring with me for when I eat out. Restaurants are often kept so cold there.
We have to wear something on when we go inside instead of when we go outdoor there.


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I have to ask a question back to you.... HOW do you know you will never wear it?
> 
> People make comments all the time questioning those that make/wear shawls. I wear what I like, when I like, where I like.... I don't worry about what OTHER people are wearing or what is in style.... I am mature enough to "make my own style choices".
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't knitted one yet, but my daughters bought me some lovely hand-dyed yarn and a pattern for Mother's Day. But I do have several pashmina's that I like to wear to concerts with a sleeveless sun dress--so nice to throw on when you come out of a concert hall on a cool fall or spring evening.


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I hang it over my purse or bag. I put my purse on my shoulder and the shawl over the purse... wrap it around once if necessary and my purse looks pretty "holding" it for me. IF I NEVER wear it that evening, my purse sure looks nicer than if IT was NOT wearing the shawl.
> 
> I have also tied a light weight shawl loosely around my waist when wearing jeans only... which is USUALLY what I wear. Looks pretty on and it is THERE if you need it!
> 
> They are fun to make and wear ANYWHERE you live! Do you REALLY not wear something just because you have never seen anyone ELSE wearing it? REALLY?! REALLY!? So when you see a new look in the store.... do you wait until you see other people wearing it before you will? I am so stunned. I guess I AM a bit "different".... my friends and family have been telling me that for a long time..... I guess I don't care. lol


I do wear things others don't wear but don't think I would wear a shawl as a shawl. Maybe I will try it.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Ya, like last beastly summer here in Michigan. thankfully I have not even had my miniature poodle trimmed yet. Growing his black curly kinko fur for handspinning into hats and socks, along with fur from our yaks (when I can catch any, grab handful on the run before the horns come at me)...wool from our sheep and some more given to us. I have been knitting with synthetics all winter, to be washable for new baby at daughter's request. Then there was the time I made a heavy duvet, beautiful quilted colorful log cabin top for one daughter who did not want it. Her sister threw it in the washer and dryer, shrunk wool batting from queen size down to crib size inside the covering. It is still pretty, but only keeps part of a person VERY warm in winter. Second daughter used it all winter, that way.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I use mine as a contrast on the shoulders of my good black coat. The red pops!


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree. And I knitted the cowl type triangular scarf/mini shawl and used to wear it all the time when I was working and had a place to wear things.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

meg714 said:


> I do wear things others don't wear but don't think I would wear a shawl as a shawl. Maybe I will try it.


Hey, I am NOT saying I don't look like a "hot fashion mess" on occasion.... LOL. I just find on many occasions it is more fun to choose what you like and feel like wearing!

So glad you might be open to giving it a try. Like I said.... I am QUITE CERTAIN my son's girlfriend is the ONLY person wearing a shawl around her college campus!!!

She is gorgeous and would look great in a paper bag.... she wears them with sophistication and loves them since she attends school in TX and her classes are usually over-airconditioned.

She wears them as a scarf... like me. I learned to wear them around my waist with jeans from HER... she had one around her waist when she came over one day and was worried I would be offended. Quite the opposite.... I copied her look!!!! LOL


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Will let you know. I'm just finishing up my first shawl. I think it will be nice across my shoulders when I feel chilled, which is frequent until I have a hot flash.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen to that...and as to versatility they can be used as a fan when that happens.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

They are a fashion accessory for girls and young women, great to have in your car for times when you go to a restaurant or theater that has the A/C too high and wonderful for ladies with limited mobility since there are no sleeves to fuss with. One KPer said a godsend for those in wheelchairs. I don't wear them myself anymore, but am getting inspired to make another one soon for a mystery recipient


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

I would gladly buy one, I seem to make more mistakes and keep ripping out til I have just put everything in the corner of my closet, terrible thing to admits. But love shawls will even wrap old afghans around my shoulders


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, I do wear one occasionally in air conditioning or at a fancy function. I also turn them around and use as an accessory, sort of a fancy "cowboy" scarf. I also have a very functional one I use watching T.V. in the evening, when I don't want a full blanket.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes! I love wearing them in the spring/summer and in the fall/ winter I wear them like neckerchiefs. Not to mention they are fun to make! Just go for it...


----------



## judyodo (Apr 7, 2011)

Wingspan is a fun knit....not difficult. I have received many compliments on mine I think because is is such an interesting piece.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

judyodo said:


> Wingspan is a fun knit....not difficult. I have received many compliments on mine I think because is is such an interesting piece.


Now you've done it! I have to get the Wingspan pattern and make one


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Now that is an idea, give one to a person in a wheelchair. I had previously suggested a shawl or cape to a sister in law using a walker, with Rheumatoid Arthritis. She said 2 yrs ago at my daughter's wedding that she would get in the car and immediately want to rip off her winter coat. Now, she is not even allowed to drive because might not have enough pressure to hit the brakes hard enough to stop to prevent an accident. And her hands are so deformed she cannot knit, told me she envied me for being able to knit (socks and hats, cocoons) for my and her daughters having babies.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

franogram said:


> I am looking for one that I can carry and use. I did make one from knit picks in a great color of purple but not very practical color...could someone send me a picture and a pattern for that wingspan? would be very happy and grateful.....Fran


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=wingspan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marylin said:



> Yes I wear a shawl when ever it is not to hot for one.
> Everytime I wear one someone comes up to me and tells me how much they like it. Would I please knit them one. They are willing to pay $30 for it. I tell tell them in a nice way you forgot a zero after the $30.


Even at $300, it would be underpriced.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BlueTressym said:


> The huge shawl you describe is something I'm after. Any idea where I can get a pattern?


Ravelry?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mothermystic said:


> What's a free, quick, and easy pattern? I'm thinking for presents for my girl friends for Christmas, and I would like to make a few of them. So, with all the other wip's, I wouldn't want some thing to complicated time wise. Of course, it would be nice if it looked "complicated".


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&availability=free&difficulties=1&sort=best&query=shawl&pc=shawl-wrap&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> They are a fashion accessory for girls and young women, great to have in your car for times when you go to a restaurant or theater that has the A/C too high and wonderful for ladies with limited mobility since there are no sleeves to fuss with. One KPer said a godsend for those in wheelchairs. I don't wear them myself anymore, but am getting inspired to make another one soon for a mystery recipient


I also keep a shawl in my car. Last summer my daughter and I went to the movies and the a/c was so cold that I sent her out to get the shawl. Ha ha, too lazy to fetch it myself.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> Now that is an idea, give one to a person in a wheelchair. ...


For a wheelchair, you wouldn't want one with a long point at the back, or even long points at the front - too much chance of them being caught up in the wheels. Maybe one of these: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&query=shawl&availability=free&difficulties=1&pa=halfcircle-shape&sort=best&pc=shawl-wrap&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

yes! sometimes when I go out and need a little something/bling on my shoulders.

I must admit that sometimes I don't wear them as I don't want to draw attention to myself.,,,.handknit shawls are quite breathtaking!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Not my style, and I think they're a bother. I did make a Faroese shawl for my niece when she was on chemo. It was pretty but made for warmth and shaped to stay on shoulders.


My favorite shawl to knit is the Faroese. I found a great pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

marylin said:


> Yes I wear a shawl when ever it is not to hot for one.
> Everytime I wear one someone comes up to me and tells me how much they like it. Would I please knit them one. They are willing to pay $30 for it. I tell tell them in a nice way you forgot a zero after the $30.


Oh! I love this one!!! I do that, too!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been wanting to knit be but had the same question. My neighbor said they are old woman things....doesn't matter, I am an old woman!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For a wheelchair, you wouldn't want one with a long point at the back, or even long points at the front - too much chance of them being caught up in the wheels. Maybe one of these: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&query=shawl&availability=free&difficulties=1&pa=halfcircle-shape&sort=best&pc=shawl-wrap&view=captioned_thumbs


Good point! There seem to be lots of appropriate patterns.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Yes, I wear mine. I have one that dail takes the place of a jacket in the spring and fall, one that lives either on my sofa for nights I want something over my shoulders or when my feet are cold, or is in the back seat of my car since it's big enough to serve as something to tuck someone under for a nap, an odd shaped one that makes a good toss over to run to the mailbox, and some pretty ones for dress up occasions.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Certainly do...and have just bought a pattern from SweaterBabe.com for a shawl vest, which looks as if it's going to be really useful!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I make shawlettes and wear them tied around my waist, or as a scarf.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

judyodo said:


> Wingspan is a fun knit....not difficult. I have received many compliments on mine I think because is is such an interesting piece.


Okay. I looked on Ravelry for Wingspan and there are about 5 of them. Which one did you use?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jedmo said:


> I have been wanting to knit be but had the same question. My neighbor said they are old woman things....doesn't matter, I am an old woman!


If they were only 'old woman' things, then pray tell me why my 40-year-old son and my 30-something female tenant both asked for and use shawls while sitting on the computer or watching TV? Both have sweaters and sweat-shirts, but prefer their shawls.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I never see anyone around here wearing them


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I have to ask a question back to you.... HOW do you know you will never wear it?
> 
> People make comments all the time questioning those that make/wear shawls. I wear what I like, when I like, where I like.... I don't worry about what OTHER people are wearing or what is in style.... I am mature enough to "make my own style choices".
> 
> If you like them, want to make one, wear it! if you don't.. don't.


Ok, Amy!!!! now you have to tell us what patterns these shawls are....I know one of them ZuZu's Petals...but the rest? and the one you made for the girlfriend...tres chic!

Christine


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> Okay. I looked on Ravelry for Wingspan and there are about 5 of them. Which one did you use?


There has just been a workshop on here doing the wingspan its closed now but all the information is there to access, it may be worth taking a look. All queries you have may have been answered on there so if you get stuck. scroll down to 23. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
There is also a wingspan parade where you can check out everyone's shawl who took part.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html#3164127


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

janwalla said:


> There has just been a workshop on here doing the wingspan its closed now but all the information is there to access, it may be worth taking a look. All queries you have may have been answered on there so if you get stuck. scroll down to 23.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> There is also a wingspan parade where you can check out everyone's shawl who took part.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html#3164127


Thanks for the links! I didn't realize there were workshops on this site. I will check them out.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

As so many replies--Yes I wear mine 99% of the time--I have 2 and am making a thrid--Only simple knit with homespun yarn--I find they are as warm and comfortable as a coat for me because I don't like coats and are so easy to wear--


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've made several shawls, and I definitely wear them. I wear them at home when I'm cold, and I also take them along with me when I'm going some place that's going to be overly air-conditioned.

Hazel


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


I wear mine all the time.


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

The wing span shawl is the easiest I have ever knit. Did it in sock wt yarn in about 1 1/2 days last weekend. It was my first and a delight. Also less expensive than many I have done. Give it a go!!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

yes few wear them , few knit and use as gifts and few they knit and sell.

I alwas wear shaws wollen knitted or made with woolen material . I cover my shoulders in winter with shawls even under jackets.


----------



## JeanF (Apr 8, 2013)

So nice to hear that many people wear shawls. I have been wanting to knit one but even though I have been knitting for years I never advanced very far in learning different stitches until now. Does anyone have a pattern that would be an easy one for someone like me?


----------



## knittert (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, I wear mine. To bed in the winter, in restaurants when the air conditioning is to much. I always have one in my car. I don't leave home without one. I think once you use one you will be hooked, and making them is fun. My friends also use them.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

This message is for Amyknits: When asking if all that are making shawls wear them, I asked that question because I never saw anyone wearing one. I think they are very pretty, but not sure if I would wear one. That meant no disrespect for anyone that wears them. I feel your response was very cocky. Again, I think they are beautiful but I have never seen anyone wearing one.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Wear mine all the time and get many compliments and looks of amazement when I proudly explain that I made it.
Ellie


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you will never wear one, then why worry about it?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


In summer, I see light weight ones in restaurants, markets, movies...wherever the a/c is set to 60*.
In winter, I see women wearing them around their coats at church (this is actually really pretty).
Spring and fall I see them many places.
Most of my friends, including myself prefer the ones that stay on your shoulders without assistance.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

1318 said:


> This message is for Amyknits: When asking if all that are making shawls wear them, I asked that question because I never saw anyone wearing one. I think they are very pretty, but not sure if I would wear one. That meant no disrespect for anyone that wears them. I feel your response was very cocky. Again, I think they are beautiful but I have never seen anyone wearing one.


why would you even bother to ask, or find fault with anyone who wears one, if you don't like them.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Shawls were trendy in the UK in the 1980's, but I have never seen them worn here in recent times. Having just read all your interesting answers and hearing your enthusiasm, I feel inspired to knit one even if I only use it to wrap round my shoulders while reading in bed!! Who knows....I might have the confidence to set a new trend and wear it in public!!


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

If you read my post correctly, I never said I find fault with anyone that wears one and I never said I don't like them.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

If you read my post correctly, I never said I find fault with anyone that wears one and I never said I don't like them.


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

When I do shows in the fall and winter I like to wear a lace shawlette with the lace draping over the front of a plain white blouse. I get compliments every time.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, anytime and anywhere whenever I'm feeling a tad cool, but not cold enough to warrant a sweater or coat. That includes going to sleep in bed with a shawl wrapped around me over my pj's.


I am SO glad to know I am not the only one who sometimes sleeps wrapped up in a shawl.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

needlelark said:


> Certainly do...and have just bought a pattern from SweaterBabe.com for a shawl vest, which looks as if it's going to be really useful!


Please let me know how the shawl vest from Sweater Babe comes out. I just finished her long cardigan with the lace inserts in the front and down the back. It's way to hot to wear right now so it's still sitting and waiting for me to sew the buttons down the front. lol


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't understand why no one in the UK wears shawls. I've seen pictures of Kate Middleton wearing a shawl that inspired the Milk Run Shawl pattern. I've made that and love it. It's a free pattern too.
Ellie


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Absolutely. Wear in Church, cool restaurants, civic theater and homes where air conditioning is too cool. I carry one in my car at all times in case I go somewhere too cold. Scarfs, shrugs, shawls I use frequently. Also make prayer shawls for people who are sick and also for nursing homes where it is too cool for many of the residents.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

aljellie said:


> I don't understand why no one in the UK wears shawls. I've seen pictures of Kate Middleton wearing a shawl that inspired the Milk Run Shawl pattern. I've made that and love it. It's a free pattern too.
> Ellie


Just looked for this pattern....absolutely stunning - particularly on Kate!! Maybe will give this a try!! Thanks!


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Do the shawls designed to fit the shoulders, instead of being flat, stay on better? I love ponchos, so maybe I will make a shawl that has a tie closure or 2 buttons with a connecting loop.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yes indeed. Mine goes to the movie theater and restaraunts. Love it.

Makes me feel "elegant".
Linda


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I made the one that has the ruffle all around. I may not look as good as Kate in it since I'm 71 but I still like the way it looks on me. I guess being young at heart is good enough.
Ellie


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Always wear them wrapped around my neck as a scarf with ends hanging----you can wear loose or not so loose...


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

I live in Miami, Florida and it is always hot here, but when you go inside a movie, restaurant or sometimes the mall, the A/C is so low you could freeze. I take mine with me all the time. It is best to be safe


----------



## mysteeqi (May 17, 2013)

People in the UK DO wear shawls..at the last count I had 25 in various colours.I work with a group of 40+ ladies and most of them wear shawls..I like people watching & it's amazing how many shawl wearers I notice


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

YES! iLOVE THEM!


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

Nope don't wear 'em. Not old enough to wear shawls! :lol:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Eag1eOne said:


> Nope don't wear 'em. Not old enough to wear shawls! :lol:


My granddaughter loves and wears shawls, but she did when she was 17, too!

That's like saying you're not old enough to knit!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Starting on October, I wear mine every single day. In the summer, I wear the lightest shawls to church only. Soooo... yes, I wear them year round


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I love my shawls...I purchased one at Mano del Uruguay when I lived there in 1977. A beautiful one with large roses crocheted all in a natural wool color. I get many complements on it and I mostly used it for elegant evenings out. Now, I use it for church and get many comments as "did I make it". I have since made several more knitted ones in a popcorn stitch that I gave to a cancer paticent...only wore it once and then a few shawletts that I have done made and given away. Love my Shawls


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


Yessssssssssssssss I wear mine in the house when the A/C is on.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a number of shawls that I've made as well as bought over the years. I do wear them more in the summer than winter and usually when we go out somewhere in the evening to listen to music; just something around my shoulders in air conditioning. Just this past weekend, I wore one to a wedding. I knew I'd be wearing a sleeveless dress and I also knew the air conditioning would be turned up to high. I was very comfortable. I have a couple of warmer shawls that I wear in the winter mostly in the house while reading or watching TV. I love them


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

What is the most popular pattern??


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is another shawl from laughinghens...check it out.

http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-pattern-page.asp?patternpageid=26127


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes!  Even sometimes when I am going out to check the mail and just do not want to grab a jacket out of the closet. The shawl is right there and easy to hand!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

1318 said:


> This message is for Amyknits: When asking if all that are making shawls wear them, I asked that question because I never saw anyone wearing one. I think they are very pretty, but not sure if I would wear one. That meant no disrespect for anyone that wears them. I feel your response was very cocky. Again, I think they are beautiful but I have never seen anyone wearing one.


Ummmm.. I have trouble imagining what you found "cocky" about my post. YOU asked the question and I answered. I wear them as scarves, tied around my waist and LOVE wearing them as cowls.

I took the time to show you how many ways they can be knitted AND worn! Where is the "cocky"... I am the only one so far to take time to help you "understand" by sharing some photos. I don't get it..... went through this type of nonsense just last week.

I said that I don't really care what other people are wearing... I wear what I like. Your last comment was "I have never seen anyone wearing one". MY response to that comment is "Neither have I.... why would what OTHER people wear have ANY bearing on what I would wear? I said it was a question for ME to ask YOU (only fair since YOU asked first AND I took the time to reply) If you like them, wear one... if not, knit some socks.

I also said that sometimes I look like a "hot fashion mess" so that you can take my comments for what they are worth.

You might want to be more specific what COMMENT you found "cocky" as I have no idea.......

When you ask a question to the general population, you should expect a wide variety of answers.

AND My Mother raised me "If you don't have something nice to say... don't say anything".


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

1318 You now have over 14 pages of people responding to YOUR question. They have all taken time out of their day to answer your question, explain why they make/wear shawls and all the reasons they like/dislike shawl knitting and wearing.

Your ONLY response is to call MY response "cocky".... seriously.... no thank you to anyone.... no comments at all... 

And.... this comment was made after I sent you a PM telling you that you have over 12 pages of responses and when you have the time.... please respond because we are interested to know how YOU view OUR responses to YOUR question.

In addition.... IF you have a problem with a specific post, the rules state you are to required to report the problem/offense to the Admin. You are required to send a PM if you find a problem with a posting..... not write your concern on the thread.

I realize you are a new poster with less than 100 posts in total. I feel the need to point you to the direction of the "forum rules" so that you can handle your "problem posts" in an appropriate manner in the future.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisAnn said:


> Here I am again. This topic is so ME I live in shawls and have for many years. A simple shawl pin or a fancy hair pic will keep it in place so you dont have to hang onto it. In cool areas I wear them over my winter coat. I wore them when I lived in PA where it gets plenty cold in the winter and in TX which is plenty hot in the summer, I have given my sister several and they stay in the drawer, she will never wear them. So now I make her afghans. It is a matter of personal choice and courage of your convictions. I am also short, about 5 foot tall but I like huge shawl and I have some stole type shawls that hang almost to the floor. All the more to wrap up in. I fly on my own opinions I dont care what the rest of the world thinks.


I absolutely love that last sentence! My poor mother was always a slave to "fashion" and tried her level best to make me be the same way when I was younger. I think I converted her more than she ever did me :~D.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, all the time when it's cold.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

"Went through this type of nonsense just last week." What does that tell you?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

double post


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

double post


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi! I never wear shawls.... Have had a few over the years though~ I DID get a lot of use out of a cape my mother made me when I was in my 20's - used it in the fall instead of a sweater or coat, inside the house in the winter when it was cold (it had slits that you could put your arms through so it was convenient also when driving a car...) Wish I still had that cape - have no idea where it went! Perhaps that will be a summer/fall project for myself - get it done in time for winter wearing! But shawls, again, no I never wore/wear them.


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes I have friends that are hoping I will make them one. I am using light weight yarn and keeping the width below 20" and they can be worn around the waist over a bathing suit!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Eag1eOne said:


> Nope don't wear 'em. Not old enough to wear shawls! :lol:


Are you older than four :~)? I see little girls wearing them and others all the way up to their 80's.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I'm looking now for a triangular shawl pattern--you all have got me inspired. I'll be blissfully checking out Ravelry.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

how old do you have to be to wear a shawl? Is there an upper and lower limit? should I consult the charts before putting mine on?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wandalea said:


> Do the shawls designed to fit the shoulders, instead of being flat, stay on better? I love ponchos, so maybe I will make a shawl that has a tie closure or 2 buttons with a connecting loop.


Maybe you'd like EZ's Pelerine: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pelerine-so40

Mine has/had ties. Unfortunately for me, a sister-in-law pre-empted it, and I've yet to make myself another one.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> You had better get started, would not want to have itchy fingers for too long.


I love your screen name, Hipoldfarmgirl! I had to give in to my itchy fingers, so this evening after tea I took the bull by the horns, so to speak. I thought I would cast on an do maybe four rows to start off, but that was me for the rest of the evening. I just didn't want to stop! I am about halfway with the first triangle, and I am really chuffed the way it is turning out. The yarn I have chosen is beautifully soft and it seems quite light.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> It tells me that you REALLY don't WANT an answer to your question.... you want to be nasty. YOU WANT TO CRITICIZE PEOPLE THAT WEAR SHAWLS....THAT was your intent of the post, wasn't it?
> 
> THAT fact is quite clear since you didn't take the time to acknowledge ANYONE's response but to ATTACK mine.
> 
> ...


Amy, Amy, Amy - enough already - cool down girl. No one is attacking you. You do have a tendency to be a little over the top at times when expressing your enthusiasm but you don't need to go into manifesto-mode in defense of yourself. Everyone on KP loves you, except for those who don't and you have no control over that. Many do appreciate all of your hard work and time you spend answering questions, posting your pictures, sharing your work and some do not. Many find you're amusing, others find you annoying. You are not going please everyone just like you aren't going to convince everyone to see things your way. Just assume benevolence, let it go, and move on. And yes, you can do that, I know you can. When you give a gift of yourself, it has to be unconditional; you have no control over what someone does with it, thinks of it, or will do with it. You may or may not get the response you want, but that's okay. Take a deep breath and go knit a sock...or a shawl...you'll feel better.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

colon4me said:


> I live in Miami, Florida and it is always hot here, but when you go inside a movie, restaurant or sometimes the mall, the A/C is so low you could freeze. I take mine with me all the time. It is best to be safe


Same here. I live in Wesley Chapel, FL. and I like a shawl for restaurants, theater etc. A shawl is more convenient to put on and off than a sweater or jacket and, I feel, is a little more elegant.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I've been trying to get on Ravelry today but it's having problems. First time that I can remember. I'll check out the shawl as soon as they are back up. Thanks!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe you'd like EZ's Pelerine: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pelerine-so40
> 
> Mine has/had ties. Unfortunately for me, a sister-in-law pre-empted it, and I've yet to make myself another one.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Nearly everyday!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Amy, Amy, Amy - enough already - cool down girl. No one is attacking you. You do have a tendency to be a little over the top at times when expressing your enthusiasm but you don't need to go into manifesto-mode in defense of yourself. Everyone on KP loves you, except for those who don't and you have no control over that. Many do appreciate all of your hard work and time you spend answering questions, posting your pictures, sharing your work and some do not. Many find you're amusing, others find you annoying. You are not going please everyone just like you aren't going to convince everyone to see things your way. Just assume benevolence, let it go, and move on. And yes, you can do that, I know you can. When you give a gift of yourself, it has to be unconditional; you have no control over what someone does with it, thinks of it, or will do with it. You may or may not get the response you want, but that's okay. Take a deep breath and go knit a sock...or a shawl...you'll feel better.


I deleted that post. I looked at the OP and realized she has made less than 100 total posts.... a NEWBIE. I encouraged her to learn the rules of posting AND if she has a problem with a poster... in the future.... according to the rules... report her problem with Admin. and not on the thread... This is according to the rules.

Thank you... I just finished the cutest pair of pink ruffled socks for my DD. I am going out to see if they are dry yet and post them... ;-)


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Jessica-Jean, I did get on Ravelry & love some of those versions of the Pelerine so40. This will be hard to chose, but I've got plenty of other projects to do first. Ha ha--I'll aim for completion of a shawl around December.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.





1318 said:


> "Went through this type of nonsense just last week." What does that tell you?





sockyarn said:


> *If you will never wear one, then why worry about it?*





chickkie said:


> *Why would you even bother to ask, or find fault with anyone who wears one, if you don't like them?*


*"What does that tell you?"* Well, Carol, it tells me that you have asked a _very_ frequently asked question. And, as happens _every_ time it's asked, there are many people speaking up and actually _answering_ your question.

I have no idea why you asked it, since you seem totally uninterested in any of the opinions held by those who've answered.

For my own peace of mind, I've made a mental note to stay away from topics created by #1318; I'll also try to refrain from even participating in any topics where you've preceded me, as well as 'Unwatching' any where you turn up. Dealing with your seemingly anti-social antics does not count as enjoyment to *me*, and my time spent on KP is all about yarn-play and having fun.


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I only make the lace shawlettes and wear them like scarfs. I just love knitting them, especially the side to side ones so I can control the width.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean. Well said!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I keep one in a drawer in my office at work. There is a vent in the ceiling above my desk and the shawl wards off the draft. Our conference room is always cold so I wear it to meetings too. Always get asked if it could be borrowed.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

You women are wicked on here.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> how old do you have to be to wear a shawl? Is there an upper and lower limit? should I consult the charts before putting mine on?


There are no age limits nor charts so far as I know, and if there were, I'd probably ignore them anyway :~D.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *"What does that tell you?"* Well, Carol, it tells me that you have asked a _very_ frequently asked question. And, as happens _every_ time it's asked, there are many people speaking up and actually _answering_ your question.
> 
> I have no idea why you asked it, since you seem totally uninterested in any of the opinions held by those who've answered.
> 
> For my own peace of mind, I've made a mental note to stay away from topics created by #1318; I'll also try to refrain from even participating in any topics where you've preceded me, as well as 'Unwatching' any where you turn up. Dealing with your seemingly anti-social antics does not count as enjoyment to *me*, and my time spent on KP is all about yarn-play and having fun.


I agree. Sadly, we seem to have more than our share of antisocial people trying to stir the pot lately. What's the point, I wonder?


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Yes. Sometimes you need a wrap and coats or sweaters do not go with your outfit. Also for all the reasons previously stated. I usually make and wear a Faroese style shawl as they will not fall off your shoulders.


----------



## LIVEADRM (Sep 6, 2012)

I never leave home without one...get compliments from everyone..from airport security to sales clerks and everyone in between.. some people call them prayer shawls but i always say if you knew how much cussing I did through some of them you would not ask...
i ahve so many colors and patterns and i love everyone of them...
and they are not just for old ladies.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I don't understand why no one in the UK wears shawls. I've seen pictures of Kate Middleton wearing a shawl that inspired the Milk Run Shawl pattern. I've made that and love it. It's a free pattern too.
> Ellie


 Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

lostarts said:


> My granddaughter loves and wears shawls, but she did when she was 17, too!
> 
> That's like saying you're not old enough to knit!


Hmmm...my joke backfired. I'm male, so I don't wear shawls. I need to get some sleep.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Eag1eOne said:


> Hmmm...my joke backfired. I'm male, so I don't wear shawls. I need to get some sleep.


I laughed when I read your "quote".... does that count? LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ginny K said:


> Where did you find the pattern?


_I_ found it by going to Ravelry, and searching for Milk Run Shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Milk Run Shawl

Membership in Ravelry is free, as are many of the patterns posted there, including that one. I've been on Ravelry since Columbus Day 2007, and have yet to receive any SPAM from it.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

My fav. place to wear a shawl, besides "dress up, go out to dinner" is the frozen food isle in the groc. store. I tuck one in my purse and throw it on while shopping. It could be 92 outside ,but frozen food always seems to be 42. Love my shawls and have made them for every female member of my family with the same result...they all love them ( and wear them).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Eag1eOne said:


> Hmmm...my joke backfired. I'm male, so I don't wear shawls. I need to get some sleep.


Where is it decreed that males don't wear shawls? Someone must have forgotten to tell my 40-year-old, 6'3", quite 'straight' son about it. He _requested_ a shawl, and when I wasn't fast enough at the making of it, he hijacked one of mine!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Honestly Reyna, they are so easy and I am not one for complicated patterns, no concentration! I am on my second one now and I can knit it while watching TV! Go on, take the plunge and just follow the directions as they are printed, enjoy!!


Do you have a pattern you can share London Girl - many thanks!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I deleted that post. I looked at the OP and realized she has made less than 100 total posts.... a NEWBIE. I encouraged her to learn the rules of posting AND if she has a problem with a poster... in the future.... according to the rules... report her problem with Admin. and not on the thread... This is according to the rules.
> 
> Thank you... I just finished the cutest pair of pink ruffled socks for my DD. I am going out to see if they are dry yet and post them... ;-)


Good on you Amy - you are a treasure!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I deleted that post. I looked at the OP and realized she has made less than 100 total posts.... a NEWBIE. I encouraged her to learn the rules of posting AND if she has a problem with a poster... in the future.... according to the rules... report her problem with Admin. and not on the thread... This is according to the rules.
> 
> Thank you... I just finished the cutest pair of pink ruffled socks for my DD. I am going out to see if they are dry yet and post them... ;-)


She may not have posted much, but she's been a member for 2 years.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, it's the perfect cover for Southern CA nights. Also great for airplane flights and movie theaters, which are often too cold.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

That is the reason I have not made one. So many pretty patterns but I would not wear one and don't know any.one thatwears them


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, I wear shawls. I wear them as often as I can find an opportunity - which is most days. I personally find an ornamental scarf to be a mostly useless item, so I understand your concern. A scarf, however, can tend to look bunched up around one's neck and make it all but disappear. Or - it can look sloppy unless one is very elegant and accomplished in styling and wearing it. A shawl, however, is almost ALWAYS elegant (unless the poor knitter finishes it before it is really done and it is really that odd size that is too small to be a shawl but too large to be a scarf!) The shawl is beautiful and elegant merely by the large size and naturally graceful drape of the knitted fabric itself. It is almost impossible to wear a shawl "wrong." It makes the wearer feel so feminine and beautiful too, to feel that fabric waving around her. (Sorry you male shawl wearers out there.)It is not an accident that many charitable organizations make "prayer shawls" to give to women who are experiencing difficulties. When one is enveloped in a shawl, she feels as if there is somehow a layer or protection and love surrounding her. Beautiful feeling. Regarding other, less obvious uses for a shawl, other people have listed those, so I won't duplicate them, but do not ignore that the shawl is an immensely VERSATILE item. Regarding climatic temperature and its influence upon shawls, I would say simply that there is a stitch pattern and fiber that is suitable for all climates. Most people who wear socks during the winter do not stop wearing socks altogether in the hot weather. They just change the fiber to something comfortable for the season. Same with shawls. An open knit can allow heat to escape in the summer, or can be topped with a tightly woven shawl in the winter for an insulating, trapped layer of air that makes it still warmer. The shawl is a CLASSIC clothing item also. It is an opportunity to pull out your Grandmother's brooch (or to make one yourself, if you like making jewelry.) If you have the chance to read, "Overdressed: The Shockingly High Cost of Cheap Fashion" by Elizabeth L. Cline, you will see that there are huge HIDDEN costs involved in deciding we will move into a "modern" wardrobe consisting mostly of cheap poorly fitting T-shirts and tank tops. It is absolutely true that a beautifully handknit sweater is a thing of rare beauty, but most sweaters have a life that is limited by current "styles" or by our current body size changing in the future. Shawls fit forever. They are beautiful; they are extremely functional; they will be "in fashion" as long as there are beautiful women who are willing to wear them. I want to be a woman who contributes to their continuing popularity (beautiful woman or wannabe.) Give it a shot; You might become a passionate shawl wearer. If, after wearing your handknit shawl for 6 months or so, if you decide you don't like it - there are plenty of women who would LOVE to take it off your hands!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I bought one thousands of years ago when I was a teen studying music in London (ah. those were the days!) I wore it all the time. Now yrs later and I bought a summer dress that is sleeveless. With my floppy arms, its not a great idea. Now I'm back knitting again I have one planned to cover those floppy arms when wearing it. I want to finish a pair of socks before I start it, but its hard to hold off!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I bought one thousands of years ago when I was a teen studying music in London (ah. those were the days!) I wore it all the time. Now yrs later and I bought a summer dress that is sleeveless. With my floppy arms, its not a great idea. Now I'm back knitting again I have one planned to cover those floppy arms when wearing it. I want to finish a pair of socks before I start it, but its hard to hold off!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *"What does that tell you?"* Well, Carol, it tells me that you have asked a _very_ frequently asked question. And, as happens _every_ time it's asked, there are many people speaking up and actually _answering_ your question.
> 
> I have no idea why you asked it, since you seem totally uninterested in any of the opinions held by those who've answered.
> 
> For my own peace of mind, I've made a mental note to stay away from topics created by #1318; I'll also try to refrain from even participating in any topics where you've preceded me, as well as 'Unwatching' any where you turn up. Dealing with your seemingly anti-social antics does not count as enjoyment to *me*, and my time spent on KP is all about yarn-play and having fun.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

It seems that you are having a bad day. I am sorry. I don't see that your comments are warranted though. if you follow the conversation through all 16 pages, you will see that there has been a positive response by 1318 regarding the posted answers to her question. 

This forum fills many needs for many people. Otherwise, why would we have a section in which people tell jokes,and do many other things unrelated to knitting. 

I don't personally know either one of you -the person who initiated the question that offends you , or you yourself. 

It has been my experience that if someone is so negative in a communication with another human, it is because something is making them unhappy. That can tend to make us do things to possibly make someone else suffer and think on some level that the other person's suffering will somehow make our own less troublesome. 

Please be gentle with yourself as well as with other people. We are all human and therefore flawed. Not one of us is perfect. I am sorry for your trouble and I am sorry that you risked hurting someone else by writing such things. 

Please take care and know that others in your forum care about your life.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

OK, I started a commitment to a shawl--bought a pattern download for one called Fellowship!-The Shawl, seen & sold on Ravelry. One version was done in Rowan's Summer Tweed, which I really like. Unusual combination of yarn & pattern. Then also a beautiful lighter yarn in pale gray with rainbow pastels. I think I'm going to get hooked on these.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When a seemingly personal reply is made by "Quick Reply" or just "Reply", no one has any means of knowing exactly to whom it is addressed. In such a case, the use of "Quote Reply" is preferable, as it leaves no wondering over the identity of the person targeted. The quoted part can be edited before sending, in case it's too long, or not to the point you're making.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Yes--men in Mexico wear serapes.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Where is it decreed that males don't wear shawls? Someone must have forgotten to tell my 40-year-old, 6'3", quite 'straight' son about it. He _requested_ a shawl, and when I wasn't fast enough at the making of it, he hijacked one of mine!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

KnitnSleep.... I am unable to determine who your above message is intended for/to.

The OP only made three comments after her original post....

Reply #1 by OP 1318 
"This message is for Amyknits: When asking if all that are making shawls wear them, I asked that question because I never saw anyone wearing one. I think they are very pretty, but not sure if I would wear one. That meant no disrespect for anyone that wears them. I feel your response was very cocky. Again, I think they are beautiful but I have never seen anyone wearing one."

Reply #2 by OP 1318 
"If you read my post correctly, I never said I find fault with anyone that wears one and I never said I don't like them."

Reply #3 by OP 1318 
"You women are wicked on here."


I did not see any "positive response" that you are referring to by 1318 on ANY page of this thread. 

Who do you say is having a bad day? I am having a bad week, but I would never take it out on a total stranger who is offering help when I asked a question. AND never as a coward... hiding behind a keyboard....

I take it out on my FAMILY..... like a person should! LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wandalea said:


> Yes--men in Mexico wear serapes.


And the women, or so my grandmother told me, wear ruanas. 
This link is interesting just for all the different words _in English alone_ are synonyms for SHAWL ... and many of them are considered male-only garb. http://thesaurus.com/browse/shawl . Scroll on down it; there are many.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, i wear them a lot. I have ones I have woven on the triangular loom and ones I have knit, Danish wrap tie ones I can tie or not. I have not done any lace ones as too fiddly for me now days. Here in N. San Diego county we often have cool mornings and almost always take one to church and in the heat of the summer air conditioning is often too cold for me so love having one to throw over my shoulders. 
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes. Just back from dinner with my boyfriend, brought a shawl, because I can never be sure how cool it will be in the restaurant. My current favorote is a crocheted lacy circular one, perfect for draping over my arm Downton Abbey-syle when being seated...Especially useful with a sundress.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wear one around my shoulders when watching tv ,we have 12 foot ceilings so it is very hard to heat. Also have a fun sheep shawl I wear to spinning events which always draws comments and how to make questions.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I wear a my shawls wrapped around my shoulders while watching TV in bed. Like a bed jacket. I have made and given away heaps, one girlfriend wears hers everyday on the train, air conditioning too cold.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, I wear mine when it's cold


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

Oh yes-going to any restaurant with short sleeves when it is hot 
the a/c inside will make me cold!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


I live in the D.C. metro area and haven't seen anyone wearing shawls so I have often wondered the same thing. Knitters spend so much time making those lovely shawls and what a shame if they're not worn. So glad to read that people do actually wear them!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi, enjoyed your "blurb" about chopsticks. I don't use them for eating but have several pairs that I wear in my hair. A much more useful use for them as far as I'm concerned. Does that make sense?


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry this was for Eag1eOne...


grammabob said:


> Hi, enjoyed your "blurb" about chopsticks. I don't use them for eating but have several pairs that I wear in my hair. A much more useful use for them as far as I'm concerned. Does that make sense?


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I just bought this same pattern and can't wait to try it!


Quincy's Mom said:


> Please let me know how the shawl vest from Sweater Babe comes out. I just finished her long cardigan with the lace inserts in the front and down the back. It's way to hot to wear right now so it's still sitting and waiting for me to sew the buttons down the front. lol


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I take it out on my FAMILY..... like a person should! LOL


Bwaa haaa haaa!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Reyna said:


> I love your screen name, Hipoldfarmgirl! I had to give in to my itchy fingers, so this evening after tea I took the bull by the horns, so to speak. I thought I would cast on an do maybe four rows to start off, but that was me for the rest of the evening. I just didn't want to stop! I am about halfway with the first triangle, and I am really chuffed the way it is turning out. The yarn I have chosen is beautifully soft and it seems quite light.


Isn't it fun??? I have spent time into the wee hours knitting on my shawl, falling asleep at the needles (and eventually make a mistake! errrr), because I just wanted to "do one more row"


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I agree. Sadly, we seem to have more than our share of antisocial people trying to stir the pot lately. What's the point, I wonder?


YES! but look at all of us having fun describing all the ways to wear shawls!!! I'm an experienced shawl knitter...don't always wear them but I LOVE to knit lace!!! so I knit a lot of lace shawls....and I've loved reading all the ways some of you wear your shawls. They were nice little reminders of how I can wear some of them.

THANK YOU ALL FOR TAKING THE TIME TO WRITE! heehee...and for increasing the number of projects I put in queue...ugghhhh


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Joan L said:



> I bought one thousands of years ago when I was a teen studying music in London (ah. those were the days!) I wore it all the time. Now yrs later and I bought a summer dress that is sleeveless. With my floppy arms, its not a great idea. Now I'm back knitting again I have one planned to cover those floppy arms when wearing it. I want to finish a pair of socks before I start it, but its hard to hold off!


OH JOAN L..you had me laughing at this one! geeee...I'm 60 and I better look at my arms more often..forgot that since I don't see the flop, it does not mean it's not there!...like an ostrich with its head buried....ok, back to knitting my shawl for this summer...


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

grammabob said:


> Hi, enjoyed your "blurb" about chopsticks. I don't use them for eating but have several pairs that I wear in my hair.


AHA!!! and I have a highly decorated pair of chopsticks, not too long, that I wear in my shawl for a closure! they are a beautiful red and the stick in my shawl looks marvelous.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

really, I'm not trying to avoid knitting this shawl I'm doing right now....I sure made a lot of posts!...but I'm having fun reading all the ways to wear the shawls.

Ok..I'm at a boring part of my shawl pattern and am avoiding doing it. more fun to play right now.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

What a clever idea, I never thought of that for a use for them. I'll have to try that. Thanks for the inspiration!


Chemchic said:


> AHA!!! and I have a highly decorated pair of chopsticks, not too long, that I wear in my shawl for a closure! they are a beautiful red and the stick in my shawl looks marvelous.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Meyow said:


> Ah HA!! I asked the same question a few weeks ago. And I came to the conclusion from the answers I got is that wearing shawls revolves primarily around climate. Where I live (MA) I wear coats/jackets 9 months of the year. The only way I would wear a stole to a concert, church, whatever, would be to carry one to put on once I took my coat off. Not gonna happen! Possibly I could see wearing one on cool summer evenings sitting outside at a party or other function, but that's not my life style, which is the secondary reason for having shawls. And, I just know that I would go nuts keeping it on my shoulders and probably lose it sometime during the wearing.
> BUT, I sure wish I knew someone who WOULD wear them because there are beautiful patterns that I'd love to tackle.


My thoughts too except I don't have any desire to make one. I think the two words 'air conditioning' plays a big part of not wearing one, we don't have it much n the UK.
I would wear one as a cowl but would still wear my coat.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If they were only 'old woman' things, then pray tell me why my 40-year-old son and my 30-something female tenant both asked for and use shawls while sitting on the computer or watching TV? Both have sweaters and sweat-shirts, but prefer their shawls.


No offence meant but I just couldn't believe what I was reading and had to read it again to make sure I got it right, your son wears one!!!!!!!!!! Surely they are a female thing, I could just imagine my 6 foot 5 inch policeman son's face and comment if I suggested he wore one.

I really don't mean any offence so please do not be offended


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Vole61 said:


> No offence meant but I just couldn't believe what I was reading and had to read it again to make sure I got it right, your son wears one!!!!!!!!!! Surely they are a female thing, I could just imagine my 6 foot 5 inch policeman son's face and comment if I suggested he wore one.
> 
> I really don't mean any offence so please do not be offended


None taken. He lives in a poorly heated apartment in our tri-plex. The building is a hundred years old and totally uninsulated. The heating system, such as it is, just doesn't cut it when the temperatures are minus double-digits. So, when he's home sitting at the computer or watching TV, he wears a shawl. Since I've seen it in his bed, I surmise he wears it to bed too. No, he would be caught wearing it outside. He has outdoor gear he prefers for that!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Vole61 said:


> No offence meant but I just couldn't believe what I was reading and had to read it again to make sure I got it right, your son wears one!!!!!!!!!! Surely they are a female thing, I could just imagine my 6 foot 5 inch policeman son's face and comment if I suggested he wore one.
> 
> I really don't mean any offence so please do not be offended


Actually, men wore shawls right into the early 20th century. There are Matthew Brady photographs of Abraham Lincoln wearing one, along with others, as jumpers and ganseys, or men's sweaters, were work wear rather than for in the home.

Simply because they aren't the *in* fashion in the Western world at the moment, doesn't mean that shawls aren't in fashion elsewhere in the world. In a recent Pieceworks article (either that or IWK, don't recall, but a spring issue) Galena Khleminova comments on having given her mother a "warm" shawl from Orenburg, Russia. Her mother became quite emotional because these were only worn by well-to-do Russian women over their winter coats and she didn't feel she deserved to own one because she wasn't wealthy and had envied them on others.

Personally, I like them, they are light, eminently compactable, and can be quite warm (I have some Orenburgs myself and for garments that weigh only a couple of ounces they are tremendously warm) when knit with fine gauge yarns, or they can be something for very cool weather when knit in sport or heavier gauge yarns. The Stonington Shawl of Elizabeth Zimmerman can be used folded in half as a triangle shawl that is quite warm or opened as a light afghan. That one is knit in dk. I also have a shaped shawl in dk weight that is the one I wear into mid-to-late November and from late February- early March rather than a coat here in New England. This one is actually open lace, too, knit in a llama based yarn. I keep it in the car for cool summer nights, as well.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Start a trend. Wear your shawl proudly.
Linda


fairfaxgirl said:


> I live in the D.C. metro area and haven't seen anyone wearing shawls so I have often wondered the same thing. Knitters spend so much time making those lovely shawls and what a shame if they're not worn. So glad to read that people do actually wear them!


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes I do and I am going to make some more for family members other than my aunt who passed away just a week after I sent her a Oaklet shawl. After some of them saw hers and mine from another pattern I have a lot of requests. Yes they are great over your winter coat because you can put it on in the too cold resturant after you take your coat off.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Now that I've chosen a pattern & am contemplating yarns for a shawl, I'm really excited about it. Like a return to Avalon. Beautiful shawls seem kind of mysterious. A few years ago I did make 2 rectangle wraps & a poncho to practice lace, but used baby acrylic yarn because it was so inexpensive. I don't ever wear them because I don't like acrylic. The plan was to give them to my baby sister's little girls for "fairy" play clothes, so now I will.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Wandalea said:


> Now that I've chosen a pattern & am contemplating yarns for a shawl, I'm really excited about it. Like a return to Avalon. Beautiful shawls seem kind of mysterious. A few years ago I did make 2 rectangle wraps & a poncho to practice lace, but used baby acrylic yarn because it was so inexpensive. I don't ever wear them because I don't like acrylic. The plan was to give them to my baby sister's little girls for "fairy" play clothes, so now I will.


Good for you! Depending on what pattern you use you can use sock yarns, and when you look at some of the smaller shawl patterns you only need one 100 gr ball of most sock yarns. I will suggest to you both the Holden Shawlette and the Ashton Shawlette as good starting vehicles.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Not made one myself but I have one I carry in hand luggage. Light and warm for sleeping on the plane. Less bulky than a jumper.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I love wearing my shawls...they are not all lacy/fancy - some are a little heavier than others, but I wear them all. I have made some for friends, too. Most of mine have been posted on KP. Going to a garden club luncheon tomorrow and will wear one of my light-weight shawls. They are fun!
Edie (EdithAnn) :wink:


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have two shawls (not hand knit) that I wear to church. They keep the building so cold, probably because the men have on suits, and I'm always wrapping up in my shawl to keep warm. Also wore one to my nephew's wedding. Last year, I went to my granddaughter's piano recital and there was a lady there wearing a very pretty shawl. This year, guess what, the same lady was there with another pretty shawl. She was wearing a very simple dress, and the shawl dressed up the outfit. There are plenty of reasons and places to wear a shawl. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses to shawl or no shawl.


----------



## barbi1025 (Jan 25, 2012)

I prefer a wrap rather than the triangle shaped shaw


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! I downloaded the Holden Shawlette. It must be extremely popular--it's in several languages & has the most Ravelry projects of any pattern I've seen. I want it bigger, so I saw that someone added another lace repetition, which I could do. I've been wanting to make something in fingering/sock yarn--have not done that yet. Can't be wool tho, it makes me itch. I love linen, cotton, bamboo, silk, & rayon blends. Now I have to decide whether to make this or the Fellowship pattern first.


mousepotato said:


> Good for you! Depending on what pattern you use you can use sock yarns, and when you look at some of the smaller shawl patterns you only need one 100 gr ball of most sock yarns. I will suggest to you both the Holden Shawlette and the Ashton Shawlette as good starting vehicles.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

You are most welcome. This is a fun discussion & has inspired me to make a shawl. Or several.


1318 said:


> Thank you all for your responses to shawl or no shawl.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I really dislike flying--it's so crowded, uncomfortable, & noisy. Being a natural hermit, I don't like airports. However, I have to do it to get to the mainland to visit my family. I can hardly wait to have my shawls to wear on the cold planes--it will be so easy, instead of getting a sweater or jacket off & on in the narrow seats.


----------



## Linsmom (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been invited to a wedding to be held on September 7 of this year. It is to be an elegant affair - the bride to be is absolutely beautiful in blue jeans - can hardly wait to see her walking down the isle on her proud father's arm. He is a retired officer of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. Weather in Canada is unpredictable at that time - is it still summer, or will there be snow on the ground? To cover all the bases, am presently working on a beautiful shawl pattern - just in case I need it. Must make a good impression or at least try to. It is such an honor to be invited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

May I ask what pattern you are using? I am thinking of making one also. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jaymbee said:


> May I ask what pattern you are using? I am thinking of making one also. Thank you.


Jaymbee, since you used either "Quick reply" or "Reply", no one has any way of knowing to whom you're speaking or which pattern you're referring to.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I cannot believe that I did not start the Wingspan sooner! I am loving doing it, I am now halfway into the second triangle, it is so easy!


----------



## jtreuter (Jan 16, 2012)

I wear them about as much as Jessica-Jean . . . .especially sitting in bed reading, and often falling asleep.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

meg714 said:


> I live in the New York City area. I have never seen anyone wear a shawl so I don't think I would wear one either. But I do think they would be fun to make. Anyone out there from NYC? Do you make shawls?
> 
> Also, if you are taking it for the a/c, then you have to carry it with you. Isn't that a nuisance?


Hi, I just read your posting. My SIL lives on Long Island, and I made her a shawl for her birthday in February. She says she has received many compliments on it and has been asked where to buy one! She has worn it into New York City to the theater and on a recent trip to Italy..loves it and can't wait for me to make her another one! As far as wearing it for a/c, why not just wear it all evening and drape it with a pretty pin to keep it in place. 
Best wishes from an ex-New Yorker..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I bring my shawls instead of a sweater to theaters and resturants


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am making a very easy shawl My girl friend gave me the pattern. When it is done yes I will wear it. I wish I had it done already the day and night are cool.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have always purchased my shawls from Coldwater Creek, and love wearing them, especially a poncho, with a crisp white
shirt and either jeans or a long skirt and boots. I love to drape it over my shoulders in a movie or at a restaurant.
They make me feel feminine, pretty, even sexy...
I knit smaller ones to wear for work, that only drape over
shoulders and upper arms, so they don't get in the way of typing... and as I pray over them while knitting, they can be worn as prayer shawls also.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

KnitnSleep said:


> It seems that you are having a bad day. I am sorry. I don't see that your comments are warranted though. if you follow the conversation through all 16 pages, you will see that there has been a positive response by 1318 regarding the posted answers to her question.
> 
> This forum fills many needs for many people. Otherwise, why would we have a section in which people tell jokes,and do many other things unrelated to knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

OHH PULLEEEZE


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BiDDi said:


> OHH PULLEEEZE


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Reyna said:


> My sister is now 73 and I am six years younger. She lives in the W Cape in South Africa and we were discussing the wedding of one of our nieces that she went to. She said thank goodness she had her shawl with her, and my reply was that I had no idea that she even had one. She says she loves her shawls, especially in the winter. I had no idea, but have decided I will knit one for her, I have the yarn and want to do the Wingspan, but just can't scrape up the courage to get started! I might end up just doing the lace one, with the one row y/o's! Watch this space, lol !!!


There is a wingspan closed workshop on the Workshop section. It is there for all Kp members to read and copy --

go to the KP link under this post and scroll down until you see

#23 Closed workshop Wingspan scarf with thewren.

Lots of information there. It is not difficult -- just remember to have your traveling marker a different color than the permenent markers . The permanent markers are there to mark where a new wing starts.

Have fun-- it is really not that hard.

Just read the instructions. If you have never done short rows, just follow the directions. I put a crochet loop at the end of the brown wingspan and wear it over my camel colored coat, in our Calgary Winters.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


I don't see people wearing them but I am making one right now for my sil because she and her husband enjoy campfires in the summer which warms your front but can leave your back and shoulders chilly.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, Designer 1234. I have started the wingspan with encouragement from members of KP, and have found so far that it is indeed not very difficult!


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

1318 said:


> I see a lot of you making lace shawls. I think they are very pretty. My question is....Do you wear them? I have never seen anyone wearing one. I would love to make one, but I know I will never wear it. Waiting for some feedback.


I don't wear 'em, but I've seen a few lace shawls that I like and would consider wearing. I may eventually wear one to church or something, but they really don't seem practical for my everyday use--like running errands and such. I love the look of the more solid shawls...they just look like extra large scarves. I would rather wear cowls so there's no adjusting or keeping it pinned in place.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

threadbears said:


> ... I would rather wear cowls so there's no adjusting or keeping it pinned in place.


Ponchos require no adjusting or pinning either! There are some stunning poncho patterns online.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ponchos require no adjusting or pinning either! There are some stunning poncho patterns online.


I have seen a couple I like--but I'm wonder if there is really a difference between a poncho and a capelet? 'Cause I would definitely wear capelets. I need to make myself one like this:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/137993176053177510/

...Of course, it still needs to be buttoned up!
And now I've gone off topic!


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I wore one to a wedding reception, and it was so admired by my DSIL that I gave it to her (I'd worn it a few times and was over the color), and my niece admired it so I knit her one. Now I'm reknitting for myself.


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Reyna said:


> My sister is now 73 and I am six years younger. She lives in the W Cape in South Africa and we were discussing the wedding of one of our nieces that she went to. She said thank goodness she had her shawl with her, and my reply was that I had no idea that she even had one. She says she loves her shawls, especially in the winter. I had no idea, but have decided I will knit one for her, I have the yarn and want to do the Wingspan, but just can't scrape up the courage to get started! I might end up just doing the lace one, with the one row y/o's! Watch this space, lol !!!


The Wingspan is easier than it looks! I thought the same thing when I saw it and I'm now on my third one. It's just garter stitch and an easy way to learn to use markets. Not to mention that it's a very portable project. Go for it!!

:thumbup:


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

threadbears said:


> I have seen a couple I like--but I'm wonder if there is really a difference between a poncho and a capelet? 'Cause I would definitely wear capelets. I need to make myself one like this:
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/137993176053177510/
> ...


I loved that capelet on that site. would love to do that one :thumbup:


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a bought lacy shawl that I use regularly over my dressing gown when I get up at say 2 or 3 o'clock in the morning to go to a cold bathroom. Sometimes I decide to make a cup of tea at that time and sit with my shawl over my shoulders, sipping tea and watching tv until I am once again sleepy. Wouldn't be without my shawl at any time. I have knitted a cotton one but it isn't anywhere near as warm as my other. Could do with finding time to knit a couple more.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I make them and wear them. I tend to do the smaller ones and then I can either wear them over my shoulders as intended, or drape them around my neck like a scarf, with the point (or back) in the front. I probably would not wear the full size ones, but I love the look of a lacy little shawlette over a tank top or tee shirt or summer dress. I am always cold, especially in air conditioning, so they are a necessity for me, as are shrugs and summer cardis.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Much prettier than a jacket or sweater at a wedding or other formal gathering.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

I wear mine to church the movies, mall just cuz I can. Love my shawls in winter, summer spring anytime. One day I will post the pictures of some of my shawls.


----------

